# Papadum recipes



## Ally (Oct 1, 2005)

wanted to ask if anyone has recipes on papadum....its a type of indian snack like chips...


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Oct 1, 2005)

I've had a recipe bookmarked for ages, but have not tried it. These are pretty compicated to make and you're better off if you can find them locally. We're getting ready to cook up a big Indian feast for my husband's birthday as that has long been one of our favorite food groups. We no longer live near an Indian market, and, so far, I have only found one place on-line that carries them. (Will be placing a triple order, I imagine, as that's the only thing I don't care to make from scratch.

Do a search for "papadams" and you'll find the recipe I have saved. (Didn't know if I could put the link here - it's at one of the major recipe sites)


----------

